# Bears in lower penisula?



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

The bear that was in Oakland County was on the move. It was the same one that showed up in the thumb about 3 weeks or so later. When bears do move that far south it normally happens in the spring after their winter rest and are out scavenging for food. Kind of like a dump bear, they are so hungry and the easy pickings are not exactly what they want but lots of it, garbage and junk. Then they find out that they also have to put up with the people population which they don't like and they start moving north again to get away.


----------



## fairview253 (Jan 21, 2002)

This summer, my girlfriend and I saw a bear cross the road right in front of us near her cabin which is 5 miles north of West Branch. There was no mistaking it as it lumbered across the road right in front of us. Judging from where it exited the woods it must have passed within sight of the cabin, a fact which has sort of put us on alert when we are up there.

***Only when the last deer has been shot and the last fish taken from the river will we realize that we cannot eat money***


----------

